# Spotify Issues after Fall Update



## sminhd (Apr 5, 2014)

Not seeing anything from other posters, so I assume it's just me. Post-fall update, I have a few issues. 

1. I still have the old Spotify app on my Roamio. However, I can't get anything to stream.
2. The Spotify app link in the Music section has disappeared from all of my Mini's
3. Pandora is just cycling through songs without every playing anything on the Roamio.

Anyone ever experienced this, or do you think this is isolated to this particular update?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

What have you done to resolve? Rebooted everything? Check online account status? Other?


----------



## sminhd (Apr 5, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> What have you done to resolve? Rebooted everything? Check online account status? Other?


Reconnected to Tivo Service, rebooted Roamio and all minis. Not sure what you mean by checking online status.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I would also reboot network devices. Did you disconnect from the service and log back in? I would do that, reboot, and then reconnect.


----------



## sminhd (Apr 5, 2014)

I've restarted everything I can. As of yesterday, the Spotify app disappeared all together on the Roamio. No one else seeing this with the update?


----------



## sminhd (Apr 5, 2014)

Will call support. Thanks for the input


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

I am seeing # 1 and 2, and am currently communicating with Tivo Support about it.

I had no Spotify on my Mini - I called Tivo Support and they said I didn't have a proper software package assigned to my account. They assigned the package, and then spotify showed up for me on my mini. However, now it won't log in. Just sits on the spinning "signing in" icon. I've let tivo know via my online case, haven't heard back yet.

On my roamio, i can log into spotify, but it is the old app. I'm just going to wait a bit to see if it updates.

I have restarted tivos and router, forced connection several times.


----------



## sminhd (Apr 5, 2014)

Big Boy Laroux said:


> I am seeing # 1 and 2, and am currently communicating with Tivo Support about it.
> 
> I had no Spotify on my Mini - I called Tivo Support and they said I didn't have a proper software package assigned to my account. They assigned the package, and then spotify showed up for me on my mini. However, now it won't log in. Just sits on the spinning "signing in" icon. I've let tivo know via my online case, haven't heard back yet.
> 
> ...


BB, looks like another connect to service and reboot has fixed this for both my Roamio and Minis. I attempted this a few days ago without the desired results. This time was the charm. There is another thread about how it "takes some time" for app updates to have their switch flipped. Maybe that was the case here.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

Yep, just did another connection/reboot and the app is there (and I can log in with no issues) . 


App looks quite nice, but I wish they had added the "your music" section for artists/albums you've saved.


----------

